# Jeff Healey's Jazz show being rebroadcast on Jazz FM



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, they are rebroadcasting Jeff Healey's radio program that he used to do, on Jazz FM in Toronto

what a surprise, and a bit emotional, to hear Jeff's voice on the radio again

covering early Louis Armstrong recordings and also Duke Ellington

it just started, 9pm Wed evening

check it out, if you're into that stuff

RIP Jeff


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks

I enjoyed listening to and learning about Armstrong's early career.
Jeff was quite humorous at times.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone seen Jeff appear with the Jazz Wizards? Jeff played more trumpet than guitar. It was great. Saw them in 
Thunder Bay.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I fugged up and never saw him, what a talent...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Anyone seen Jeff appear with the Jazz Wizards? Jeff played more trumpet than guitar. It was great. Saw them in
> Thunder Bay.


 no, unfortunately. would have been great though!

I did see him fairly early on, when he was playing guitar.

"see the light" had just come out, it was a small place & he smoked!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah. What a talent. Glad to know that in his 41 years or so he did do much. Rip


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Anyone seen Jeff appear with the Jazz Wizards? Jeff played more trumpet than guitar. It was great. Saw them in
> Thunder Bay.


I think he played coronet (easily mistaken for a trumpet) on his jazz gigs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

ronmac said:


> I think he played coronet (easily mistaken for a trumpet) on his jazz gigs.


Cool info. Thanks.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw him in Elmira. He was incredible...almost too much, that wall of sound.

I've got a live CD where he quips about "_having sweat in his eyes and couldn't see a thing_". He got a few chuckles over that
RIP Jeff. taken far too early


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

He was great. Showed up at a solo show I was playing at the old English parlour in waterloo in the '90s, borrowed my Godin acousticaster and played a few tunes for the 20 or so people that were there. Pretty cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

